# Home made 3 speed Hi/Lo Gear Drive transaxle photos



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello! While poking about at another site about two months ago, I found this quite interesting. It appears to be a custom made transaxle for pulling. It would have been nice if this even beefier transaxle had come standard. Well, while I'm at it, along with this a differential/asymmetrical braking system would have been nice as well... 

My point being, it's obviously a sturdy copy of the transaxle that came in many Craftsman tractors from the 60s through the late 90s or early 2000s whenever they quit making them I'm not sure. I'm by no means a Craftsman authority. 

I hope that you enjoy the photos as much as I did. I don't know who made it or when, but it had to be time consuming.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That sure had to be alot of machining hrs to do that project, great thread Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

with time, money and plenty of machine work pretty much anything can be made- it was probably cheeper in the long run to build that trans then locate a better one ( depending on the year of the tractor it went onto).


Sometime this summer im going to attempt to hand make a right angle gear box out of an old lawntractor transmission- ill post a thread under DIY when i start it.


----------

